# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2015



## Joaopaulo (1 Jul 2015 às 00:33)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a condições específicas.



> ....
> 2.3 Tópico de Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos
> 
> Use este tópico apenas para:
> ...


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Jul 2015 às 00:33)




----------



## david 6 (1 Jul 2015 às 00:36)

o gfs aumentou o cape na zona de Viseu/Vila Real/Braga e a zona fronteira com espanha (zona do Gerês)


----------



## StormRic (1 Jul 2015 às 16:56)

Reforço generalizado das anomalias positivas do Atlântico norte. Mesmo à volta da península Ibérica já está tudo positivo, até na zona ao largo da costa oeste que recebe a nortada, sendo notável a anomalia a sudoeste de mais de 2ºC. Talvez hoje já se tenha notado esta disponibilidade de humidade pela frente que passou e em que se desenvolveu alguma convecção com chuva pontualmente significativa para a época.






O corredor Leste-Oeste das latitudes baixas, onde é mais habitual a formação das tempestades tropicais, relativamente diminuido no seu potencial de alimentação. Enquanto que nas latitudes médias a passar nos Açores as anomalias positivas significativas contrastam com as negativas na zona central a norte do paralelo 45º, isto pode potenciar a precipitação nas ilhas e atrair a corrente de oeste mais para sul.


----------



## Firefigther (2 Jul 2015 às 08:46)

Bom dia hoje deparei-me com esta  noticia no DN e depois de ver a previsão do IPMA até 10 dias não consigo ver onde está a comprovação desta noticia pois as temperaturas não são assim tão altas. Alguém me pode elucidar ?
*Onda de calor excecional fará disparar termómetros na Península Ibérica*
por LusaOntem
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


4 comentários






Fotografia © Gonçalo Villaverde / Global Imagens
Temperaturas poderão ultrapassar os 40 graus e as noites também serão mais quentes.

Uma onda de calor irá atingir a Península Ibérica a partir da próxima sexta-feira, segundo uma previsão da agência estatal de meteorologia espanhola (AEMET).

As temperaturas sentidas nos últimos dias são passageiras, refere a agência de notícias espanhola, EFE, acrescentando com base num relatório emitido pela AEMET que a onda de calor se prevê "excecional, mais pela sua duração do que pelas temperaturas extremas".

Segundo o relatório da AEMET "o novo episódio de calor será sentido mais concretamente a partir de domingo, dia 05 de julho, e estender-se-á por boa parte da próxima semana. E as temperaturas atingidas superarão muito provavelmente os 40 graus Celsius".

Pode ler-se ainda no documento que "também as temperaturas noturnas irão aumentar", mantendo-se geralmente "entre os 20 e os 24 graus".


----------



## MeteoAlgarve (2 Jul 2015 às 09:10)

A mim me parece que o artigo esta bastante claro para onde e ate quando porque na verdade todo o sul de Espanha e leste estao previstas temperaturas muito altas e a iso 24 roca aqui mesmo o Algarve e como os modelos ainda andam a por e a tirar calor nada nos garante que o nesmo nao nos atinga tambem em especial no sul de Portugal


----------



## Vince (2 Jul 2015 às 10:21)

A questão tem a ver com alguma imprensa nacional ontem ter estranhado falar-se de uma onda de calor em Espanha ou na "Península", e o IPMA ter dito que ainda não se podia falar de onda de calor por cá.  O facto de haver uma onda de calor em Espanha não quer dizer que haja aqui.

A definição de onda de calor é  a de ocorrer durante 6 dias consecutivos uma anomalia positiva de 5ºC em relação à média de máximas desse período num determinado local.

Por exemplo, em Faro a média das máximas em Julho na normal de 1981-2010 é 29.2ºC, ou seja, para se falar de uma onda de calor oficial em Faro teria que haver (ou prever-se) 6 dias seguidos com uma máxima igual ou superior a 34,2ºC *(*).* Não está previsto para já.

Em Beja, a média das máximas em Julho na normal de 1981-2010 é 33.3ºC, pelo que terão que ocorrer 6 dias seguidos com máximas >=  38.3 ºC, e isso até pode acontecer mas já está para lá do período em que se pode confiar em previsões, e seria prematura falar disso para já.

Mas é apenas uma definição. Como o próprio IPMA descreve no site deles, podem ocorrer períodos de calor até mais desagradáveis, serem muito prolongados por ex, ou mais extremos, com mais impacto no conforto ou mesmo na saúde, que até nem sejam oficialmente ondas de calor de acordo com a definição da OMM.

*(*) *Nota: o IPMA pode usar outras normais, ou pode calcular anomalias dia a dia em vez de médias mensais, pelo que os valores de referência poderão ser um pouco mais baixos. Se usarem médias diárias seriam inferiores porque estamos no início de Julho, se usarem a normal de 1971-1980 porque as médias são ligeiramente mais baixas.


----------



## Snifa (2 Jul 2015 às 13:28)

Comunicado IPMA:

*Tempo quente na Europa*

Informação Meteorológica Comunicado válido entre 2015-07-02
11:53 e 2015-07-07 11:53

Uma massa de ar quente continental, afetará, na primeira semana de julho de 2015, a
maior parte da Europa. Assim, a temperatura máxima na Europa Central
e Ocidental, com excepção da parte oeste da Península Ibérica e
das ilhas Britânicas, estará bastante acima do normal, podendo
atingir valores próximos de 40ºC.Durante o dia de hoje, 2 de julho,
em Portugal continental, as temperaturas máximas deverão situar-se
entre 20 e 25ºC no litoral e entre 25 e 30ºC no interior. Prevê-se
uma pequena subida da temperatura máxima até sábado, inclusivé,
com as temperaturas a atingirem valores de 25 a 30ºC no litoral e de
28 a 35ºC no interior. Estes valores deverão manter-se até
terça-feira, ficando abaixo dos atingidos nos dois últimos
fins-de-semana.A partir de terça-feira verifica-se uma elevada
incerteza associada ao parâmetro da temperatura, existindo uma
tendência para uma subida gradual ao longo da semana, com
probabilidade de 60% de que a temperatura possa ultrapassar 40ºC no
interior da região Sul.

Data de edição: 2015-07-02 11:53:59


http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## MeteoAlgarve (2 Jul 2015 às 13:46)

Me parece um comunicado bastante sensato e realista di nosso IPMA pois se na Espanha existe um elevado grau de confianca por aqui ainda e uma grande incognita mas tenho a sensacao que este mes pode ser historico na maior parte da PI


----------



## beachboy30 (2 Jul 2015 às 13:51)

É a tal questão que eu já tinha abordado... A dorsal africana anda a "bailar" ora mais para leste ora mais para oeste (afetando-nos diretamente neste último caso), mas o que me parece de realçar é o facto daquela estender-se tão para norte, em latitudes de 45º ou mais, com temperaturas de 25ºC ou mais a 850 hPa de pressão, ainda no final de Junho/início de Julho. Curioso para ver o que acontecerá em Agosto, no pico do Verão... Mas tem tudo para ser um Verão bastante quente na Europa em termos gerais, vamos ver.

Para já, por cá, parece-me que o litoral oeste vai levar com muita nortada... "Empurrando" o calor mais para leste.


----------



## david 6 (2 Jul 2015 às 15:12)

gfs meteu 45ºC (com humidade abaixo dos 10%) na minha zona daqui a 1 semana , ainda falta muito vamos ver no que dá


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Jul 2015 às 15:41)

Sugestão de negócio: em época de romarias, festas e outros festivais, quem quiser ser original e tenha dinheiro para umas chapas de zinco, uns 5.000 frangos e condimentos para churrasco, pode abrir uma churrasquearia no interior alentejano.  O nome pode ser: "Hell's Chicken"


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Jul 2015 às 15:43)

Hell's Chicken.  

Mas é mesmo, parece que vem aí calor "daquele"... Ou não, veremos. Por aqui, dia mais fresco do que recentemente, 27,4ºC e mínima de 14,1ºC.


----------



## trovoadas (2 Jul 2015 às 19:27)

Boas,

Nada é garantido ainda...anda tudo deslumbrado com records mas ainda não vejo nada de especial! As temperaturas vão voltar a subir sim mas ao que tudo indica não vão atingir os valores dos últimos dias. A previsão de 40 e tal graus para daqui a 1 semana é uma utopia. Quanto ao futuro (mais a partir de 15) a qualquer momento poderemos ter novo cavado a empurrar o calor para leste.  A própria previsão a 10 dias do IPMA parece uma "montanha Russa", ora sobe, ora desce de dia para dia.
Vamos ver como se comporta o trio dorsal africana-cavados de Noroeste-AA Açores nos próximos dias.


----------



## MeteoAlgarve (3 Jul 2015 às 08:53)

Bom dia olhando as previsoes do dia de hoje constata se que ja comeca a ganhar forma a possibilidade de virem por ai uns dias muito quentes em especial a partir de Quarta havendo a possibilidade ja bastante forte de ja a partir de Domingo afetar aqui a regiao do Sotavento algarvio.


----------



## AJB (3 Jul 2015 às 09:30)

Se a tendencia se mantiver, na proxima semana entre quarta/quinta e sabado o Entre Douro e Minho, Aveiro e Viseu vão passar dias/noites muito complicados!
Situação a acompanhar!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Jul 2015 às 12:26)

Para a proxima semana, as temperaturas vão subir 

Temperaturas aos 1500m  , a rondar 24/25ºC :






Portalegre com 27ºC a 1500m

Mesmo as zonas do litoral deveram aquecer , núcleo de baixas pressões localizado entre Portugal e Espanha , a criar circulação de Leste 






GFS a prever 41/42ºC para sexta-feira na zona de Coimbra


----------



## Névoa (3 Jul 2015 às 12:49)

Eu gostava de acompanhar a situação e estava a seguir os meteogramas, na versão texto, para o Porto, mas fui ver o mapa de temp. 2m do gfs e vi que os dados não correspondem, e isso para a mesma saída indicada tanto no mapa como no meteograma. Fiquei com a ideia de que os meteogramas é que não estão actualizados, alguém confirma este possível problema?


----------



## StormRic (3 Jul 2015 às 18:55)

*33ºC nas Penhas Douradas* ( e na actualização anterior estava *35ºC*) e noite tropical, a sério?! Batia todos os recordes da estação! Há coisas que nem mesmo uma previsão automática devia deixar passar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Jul 2015 às 23:15)

Parece que o calor para Lisboa se foi! 29ºC os dias todos. No interior sul chega perto dos 40ºC
Dados do IPMA


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Jul 2015 às 14:52)

IPMA atualizou mais uma vez os modelos numéricos, temperaturas ascendem até aos 30ºC e um dia com 34ºC em Lisboa
Interior Sul continua perto dos 40ºC


----------



## JTavares (4 Jul 2015 às 23:47)

guisilva5000 disse:


> IPMA atualizou mais uma vez os modelos numéricos,


Onde os posso ver?


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jul 2015 às 02:07)

JTavares disse:


> Onde os posso ver?


Com modelos numéricos quero dizer a previsão entre 3 a 10 dias. É que é elaborada por esses modelos de acordo com a informação dada.
Quanto a modelos propriamente, só encontras nas cartas meteorológicas. Apenas o ECMWF

É assim o IPMA voltou a baixar as temperaturas para a capital, eu desisto de tentar perceber o tempo para a semana


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jul 2015 às 13:05)

Engraçado, a máxima para Faro na descritiva para hoje é de 33ºC e na simbólica é de 32ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Jul 2015 às 14:32)

Acho que finalmente o IPMA decidiu: a onda de calor não chega a Lisboa! Por enquanto é só o interior nos 40ºC
A estação de Elvas e Tomar não estão a funcionar, pelo menos no parâmetro da temperatura.


----------



## MeteoAlgarve (7 Jul 2015 às 21:04)

Boa tarde em relacao aos modelos ate Sexta-feira a temperatura vai manter com valores na mesma ordem de grandeza sendo que no final da semana vai baixar para valores bem mais frescos na ordem dos 32/33 C no interior voltando a subir para valores identicos aos actuais. Nada de muito relevante para ja ao contrario dos nossos vizinhos.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2015 às 21:39)

Na semana que terminou no sábado, dia 4, a passagem das depressões relativamente intensas a noroeste e norte dos Açores erodiu significativamente a anomalia positiva na zona central abrangendo também parte das águas circundantes do arquipélago. De tal modo que a anomalia negativa se estendeu para sudoeste.






À volta da península a situação mantém-se, com a costa oeste a sofrer o efeito da nortada.

A anomalia negativa à volta dos paralelos 10º e 20º N atenuou-se ligeiramente. O anticiclone recuperou em latitude aproximando-se mais dos Açores.


----------



## cardu (9 Jul 2015 às 12:47)

boas, no domingo preve se nortada para zona de Tomar? Ou vai estar quase 40 graus. Se for vai ser terrível para festa dos tabuleiros


----------



## GARFEL (9 Jul 2015 às 13:27)

Calma cardu.....eu vou levar tabuleiro...nao agoires


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Jul 2015 às 15:02)




----------



## AJB (9 Jul 2015 às 16:16)

Se isto se verificar...bem, será bem "puxado" para as faixas etárias de risco...


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jul 2015 às 20:19)

Bem pela previsão do IPMA, Lisboa tem umas temperaturas bem monótonas. Máxima sempre nos 29ºC e mínima nos 18ºC. Quem manda na capital é a nortada!


----------



## ruijacome (9 Jul 2015 às 21:41)

Quando a Nortada desaparecer (que nao estou a ver quando) o litoral do Distrito de Lisboa também vai aquecer bastante....


----------



## thunderhunter (10 Jul 2015 às 13:00)

Boa tarde eu tenho um familiar que tem uma doença cronica , que piora com as baixas pressoes e no domingo gostava de ir a praia mas não sabe se podera ir, pois se a pressão atmosférica estiver baixa não podera ir. Eu gostaria de saber como vai estar o tempo pra domingo para a zona de setubal, se alguém me poder esclarecer eu agradecia.


----------



## thunderhunter (10 Jul 2015 às 13:00)

Boa tarde eu tenho um familiar que tem uma doença cronica , que piora com as baixas pressoes e no domingo gostava de ir a praia mas não sabe se podera ir, pois se a pressão atmosférica estiver baixa não podera ir. Eu gostaria de saber como vai estar o tempo pra domingo para a zona de setubal, se alguém me poder esclarecer eu agradecia.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jul 2015 às 18:24)

thunderhunter disse:


> Boa tarde eu tenho um familiar que tem uma doença cronica , que piora com as baixas pressoes e no domingo gostava de ir a praia mas não sabe se podera ir, pois se a pressão atmosférica estiver baixa não podera ir. Eu gostaria de saber como vai estar o tempo pra domingo para a zona de setubal, se alguém me poder esclarecer eu agradecia.



Para as temperaturas nada melhor de que consultar a página do IPMA onde se poderão escolher localidades do distrito de Setúbal:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade/?localID=15&cidadeID=19

Em relação à pressão, nesta altura do ano, não há grandes variações a esperar e os valores estão perfeitamente normais e estáveis, próximos da média, à volta dos 1019 hPa. Pequena variação diurna habitual, no máximo 2 a 3 hPa, entre a noite/madrugada e a tarde, hora de maior calor, com a ligeira depressão de origem térmica no interior da península Ibérica a trazer a pressão na região de Setúbal de 1020/21 hPa até valores de 1018 hPa talvez.

Esta informação pode sempre ser encontrada na página do IPMA na secção de Cartas Meteorológicas e fazendo avançar a data/hora até ao momento pretendido. As cartas do modelo ECMWF são suficientes para uma situação do tipo corrente em que não há gradientes de pressão importantes na zona do território continental.

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.numerica/index.jsp#


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jul 2015 às 23:42)

Para Julho parece continuar tudo na mesma como a lesma. AA a oeste e depressão a sudoeste a trazer calor para o interior do país. Nortada parece continuar no litoral mas parece abrandar para o fim da semana. 
Interessante é ver as temperaturas do mar:

Devemos ser um país com propriedades únicas, pelo menos no Atlântico! Temos temperaturas do Reino Unido na nossa costa 










Gostava de perceber o que leva a depressão a sudoeste a ascender e a "colidir" com o AA EXATAMENTE na nossa costa... Assim é a nortada. Também gostava de saber porque é que estes dois sistemas de pressão não "lutam", de modo a que algum avance. Parece uma luta mas eterna. Claro que perceber este tipo de coisas deve levar a um conhecimento superior de meteorologia que eu não tenho.


----------



## beachboy30 (13 Jul 2015 às 11:41)

É um facto...

Olhando aos principais modelos, e até onde as previsões alcançam (dentro de períodos razoáveis), só se vê nortada e mais nortada... O AA continuará na sua posição típica de Verão, com algumas deslocações, mas sempre a oeste da P.I., estendendo-se em crista, potenciando a infindável nortada...

Não se vê qualquer tentativa de aproximação do AA à P.I., nomeadamente a noroeste, com entradas de NE/E, que fariam reduzir a nortada, mas induzindo bastante calor, inclusivamente no litoral oeste, e levante no Algarve... Talvez isso esteja reservado para Agosto ou Setembro .

Para já parece que apenas o interior e Algarve irão ter mais "calor", o litoral oeste continuará a sua sina típica do nosso Verão...


----------



## Agreste (13 Jul 2015 às 12:06)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermal_low

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/African_easterly_jet


----------



## Paulo H (13 Jul 2015 às 12:06)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Para Julho parece continuar tudo na mesma como a lesma. AA a oeste e depressão a sudoeste a trazer calor para o interior do país. Nortada parece continuar no litoral mas parece abrandar para o fim da semana.
> Interessante é ver as temperaturas do mar:
> 
> Devemos ser um país com propriedades únicas, pelo menos no Atlântico! Temos temperaturas do Reino Unido na nossa costa
> ...



E mais.. Nova Iorque com água mais quente que no Algarve! Assim é que é, neve no inverno e praia quentinha no Verão!


----------



## rozzo (13 Jul 2015 às 12:18)

Como já respondido com alguns links alguns posts atrás, é característica essa "luta" dos sistemas na nossa região. Na verdade é mesmo um equilíbrio entre o forçamento térmico na península devido ao calor sobre terra, e o forçamento da zonal com ar atlântico. Estamos de um modo geral nessa zona de equilíbrio. É mesmo assim o nosso clima, não há volta a dar, e felizmente que é assim. E não é nada exclusivo de Portugal, vejam a costa Oeste dos EUA. Bem mais intenso o upwelling, é uma questão de ver a temperatura do mar na Califórnia, zona de S.Francisco por exemplo. As costas Oeste dos continentes (nas latitudes médias) todas têm este perfil de upwelling.

Mas para não fugir muito ao tópico em questão, e sem querer entrar em futurologia, como já foi dito, continua o mesmo padrão sem grande fim à vista. Ou seja, dorsal a querer entrar pela Europa Ocidental, e até mais pela Europa Central nos dias mais recentes. Este padrão de dorsal já vem desde Maio, tem oscilado mais a Oeste ou mais a Leste, de acordo com força da zonal no Atlântico. De momento estamos no mês "pico" da Nortada na nossa região, o mês em que em média o gradiente térmico entre a península e o Atlântico é maior, portanto, não é de estranhar a persistência e intensidade da Nortada, e um certo afastar mais para Este do fluxo "tórrido" que tem andado a rondar. Mesmo assim não anda muito longe, continua bem quente o interior da Península...

O que importa é esperar para ver se este padrão da forte anomalia positiva de temperatura associado ao esticar da dorsal para Norte (que persiste há meses) irá continuar ou não Agosto dentro. Isto é tudo uma questão de suposições, até mais empíricas, mas naturalmente caso isso aconteça, a probabilidade de voltar a encostar mais a Oeste, e a afectar Portugal mais directamente é maior, à medida que nos afastamos deste período climatologicamente mais marcado de Nortada.
É apenas um ponto de vista probabilístico, ou seja, com este padrão, é mais provável darem-se condições para cortar a Nortada e "tostarmos" em Portugal em Agosto do que em Julho, mas tanto num mês como noutro podem ocorrer situações sinópticas específicas que causem isto ou exactamente o oposto... E ninguém nos garante que o padrão se vai realmente manter até Agosto...

Aqui se vê bem como apesar de no litoral Oeste estarmos numa espécie de "oásis" graças ao efeito desta contínua Nortada, continuamos com um padrão anómalo de temperaturas, graças ao ar constantemente trazido do Norte de África:








Só para terminar, usando a ferramente Climate Robot do weatheronline, uma "climatologia" rápida da intensidade média do vento em cada mês em Lisboa, mostrando claramente que Julho é o mês em média mais ventoso:

*Wind-force per Day *

_Jan  Feb  Mar  Apr  May  Jun  _
_11.6  12.3  13.0  13.6  13.5  14.4  [kph]_

_Jul  Aug  Sep  Oct  Nov  Dec   _
_15.3  14.2  12.1  12.1  11.9  12.3  [kph]_


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2015 às 12:25)

rozzo disse:


> Como já respondido com alguns links alguns posts atrás, é característica essa "luta" dos sistemas na nossa região. Na verdade é mesmo um equilíbrio entre o forçamento térmico na península devido ao calor sobre terra, e o forçamento da zonal com ar atlântico. Estamos de um modo geral nessa zona de equilíbrio. É mesmo assim o nosso clima, não há volta a dar, e felizmente que é assim. E não é nada exclusivo de Portugal, vejam a costa Oeste dos EUA. Bem mais intenso o upwelling, é uma questão de ver a temperatura do mar na Califórnia, zona de S.Francisco por exemplo. As costas Oeste dos continentes (nas latitudes médias) todas têm este perfil de upwelling.
> 
> Mas para não fugir muito ao tópico em questão, e sem querer entrar em futurologia, como já foi dito, continua o mesmo padrão sem grande fim à vista. Ou seja, dorsal a querer entrar pela Europa Ocidental, e até mais pela Europa Central nos dias mais recentes. Este padrão de dorsal já vem desde Maio, tem oscilado mais a Oeste ou mais a Leste, de acordo com força da zonal no Atlântico. De momento estamos no mês "pico" da Nortada na nossa região, o mês em que em média o gradiente térmico entre a península e o Atlântico é maior, portanto, não é de estranhar a persistência e intensidade da Nortada, e um certo afastar mais para Este do fluxo "tórrido" que tem andado a rondar. Mesmo assim não anda muito longe, continua bem quente o interior da Península...
> 
> ...


Muito bom! Obrigado pelo esclarecimento!


----------



## james (13 Jul 2015 às 12:33)

Olhando aos modelos , uma monotonia sem fim , calor no interior e nortada no litoral , mas isso e o nosso verão  .

A chuva e que não quer nada connosco , a não sei quantos meses com anomalia negativa , este mês vai pelo mesmo caminho ( já a chegar a meio do mês sem precipitação , muito muito longe da media de julho por aqui que e de 30 mm ) .

Fazendo um pouco de futurologia , agosto realmente pode aquecer bastante mais  , ou não . Aqui no Litoral Norte , muitas vezes apos um julho seco segue - se um agosto chuvoso , como em 2004 por exemplo . Basta o AA deslocar - se um pouco para sul para que as depressões comecem a fazer escala por aqui . . .

Vamos andando e vendo , para que lado pende a balança ou se se mantem este padrão o verão todo .


----------



## Agreste (13 Jul 2015 às 12:55)

o menos dinâmico dos anticiclones é o do atlântico sul... só se move em março.


----------



## 1337 (13 Jul 2015 às 15:46)

Rozzo quando falas em "oásis", é só mesmo na costa que isso ocorre, porque vais uns 10/15 km para interior e já torras completamente, por exemplo ontem para me refrescarum pouco desloquei-me até Viana, lá estavam 22ºC, aqui estavam 31.6ºC, apenas 23 km de distância...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (13 Jul 2015 às 16:09)

Não me lembro de ver o ipma a colocar mais de 44 graus em uma previsão numérica!
Qualquer dia chega aos 50... :O

Espero bem que isto não passe de uma suposição matemática, senão estamos tramados! :s


----------



## Prof BioGeo (13 Jul 2015 às 18:42)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Não me lembro de ver o ipma a colocar mais de 44 graus em uma previsão numérica!
> Qualquer dia chega aos 50... :O
> 
> Espero bem que isto não passe de uma suposição matemática, senão estamos tramados! :s



Assustador...


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2015 às 19:38)

O GFS e o ECMWF colocam a possibilidade de aguaceiros convectivos no sul e interior para sexta-feira; o GFS logo a partir de 5ª à tarde começando no Algarve.































O ECMWF só tem isto, embora seja uma run atrasada 12h em relação ao GFS:






Terá aparecido algo novo entre as 0h e as 12h?
O WRF segue o GFS.
E há outros mais optimistas ainda, em especial para o sul.
Fica aqui a série completa da previsão do GFS, a apenas 78h.
Ainda há ali aguaceiros que podem fazer assentar bem a poeira.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Jul 2015 às 23:49)

Na previsão do GFS ( run das 12h) coloca Cape e Li favorável para alguma (fraca ) conveção no interior norte e centro ( Gerês/ Larouco e Montemurro / Estrela) para a tarde de amanhã .


----------



## MeteoAlgarve (15 Jul 2015 às 08:33)

Bon dia nhm olhar bastante rapido em relacao aquilo que mostram os modelos parece que mais ou menos vamos ter mais do mesmo com as entradas mais quentes sempre a serem adiadas e calor ficando concentrado sob o interior e sob Espanha. Mais para o final do mes ate podemos ter temperaturas abaixo da media. Portanto a nortada fica instalada o mes todo por ca e este que prometia ser bastante quente defralda as espetativas de alguns mais entusiastas pelo calor. 
PS: penso ser urgente o IPMA instalar uma estacao que nao esteja enfiada junto ao mar pois as temperaturas entre junto ao mar.


----------



## beachboy30 (15 Jul 2015 às 10:21)

É um facto... O AA teima em não se aproximar muito da P.I., ficando mais a oeste e um pouco a sul, pelo que a nortada, em especial no litoral oeste, continuará a ser uma constante aparentemente até ao fim do mês.

E de facto para o final do mês, como se não bastasse, essa nortada parece aumentar ainda mais de intensidade, com o estabelecimento do AA (forte) a oeste/NO dos Açores, puxando restos de cavados para cima de nós, pelo que as temperaturas deverão baixar (talvez no Algarve o efeito da nortada tenha um efeito contrário).

A ver vamos como será Agosto, mas quem sabe este Verão não seja todo ele assim, com muita nortada... Não seria inédito... Mas é obviamente chato para quem passa férias na costa oeste...


----------



## beachboy30 (15 Jul 2015 às 10:21)

É um facto... O AA teima em não se aproximar muito da P.I., ficando mais a oeste e um pouco a sul, pelo que a nortada, em especial no litoral oeste, continuará a ser uma constante aparentemente até ao fim do mês.

E de facto para o final do mês, como se não bastasse, essa nortada parece aumentar ainda mais de intensidade, com o estabelecimento do AA (forte) a oeste/NO dos Açores, puxando restos de cavados para cima de nós, pelo que as temperaturas deverão baixar (talvez no Algarve o efeito da nortada tenha um efeito contrário).

A ver vamos como será Agosto, mas quem sabe este Verão não seja todo ele assim, com muita nortada... Não seria inédito... Mas é obviamente chato para quem passa férias na costa oeste...


----------



## james (15 Jul 2015 às 10:43)

beachboy30 disse:


> É um facto... O AA teima em não se aproximar muito da P.I., ficando mais a oeste e um pouco a sul, pelo que a nortada, em especial no litoral oeste, continuará a ser uma constante aparentemente até ao fim do mês.
> 
> E de facto para o final do mês, como se não bastasse, essa nortada parece aumentar ainda mais de intensidade, com o estabelecimento do AA (forte) a oeste/NO dos Açores, puxando restos de cavados para cima de nós, pelo que as temperaturas deverão baixar (talvez no Algarve o efeito da nortada tenha um efeito contrário).
> 
> A ver vamos como será Agosto, mas quem sabe este Verão não seja todo ele assim, com muita nortada... Não seria inédito... Mas é obviamente chato para quem passa férias na costa oeste...






Apanhar nortada na costa oeste ( em especial a Norte e Centro ) e o normal  este ano e qualquer um . Quem não gostar de nortada vai para o Algarve ( se puder ) .


----------



## james (15 Jul 2015 às 10:43)

beachboy30 disse:


> É um facto... O AA teima em não se aproximar muito da P.I., ficando mais a oeste e um pouco a sul, pelo que a nortada, em especial no litoral oeste, continuará a ser uma constante aparentemente até ao fim do mês.
> 
> E de facto para o final do mês, como se não bastasse, essa nortada parece aumentar ainda mais de intensidade, com o estabelecimento do AA (forte) a oeste/NO dos Açores, puxando restos de cavados para cima de nós, pelo que as temperaturas deverão baixar (talvez no Algarve o efeito da nortada tenha um efeito contrário).
> 
> A ver vamos como será Agosto, mas quem sabe este Verão não seja todo ele assim, com muita nortada... Não seria inédito... Mas é obviamente chato para quem passa férias na costa oeste...






Apanhar nortada na costa oeste ( em especial a Norte e Centro ) e o normal  este ano e qualquer um . Quem não gostar de nortada vai para o Algarve ( se puder ) .


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jul 2015 às 14:28)

Em Lisboa está-se muito bem, máximas sempre nos 30ºC e mínimas nos 18ºC e parece que vai continuar. Dias bons para descansar, ir à praia e passear. Só há o problema da nortada estar sempre presente e ás vezes estragar os dias de praia. Mas sem ser isso está-se bem na capital.


----------



## Jota 21 (15 Jul 2015 às 19:05)

Em Sintra não se está muito bem...
Mais vento em Julho do que no inverno...
Espero que os modelos estejam enganados e que haja pelo menos uns intervalos no vendaval, no resto do mês...


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jul 2015 às 11:41)

Para a próxima semana a nortada deve acelerar!

AA localizado sobre os Açores e núcleo baixas pressões a Leste de Portugal 





As isobaras deverão estar bastante próximas


----------



## stormy (16 Jul 2015 às 13:31)

*Boas tardes.

Para amanhã espero alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas, pontualmente fortes na região interior sul.

Análise/Discussão*

Em altura um máximo de vorticidade aproxima-se de SW, na dianteira desta perturbação espera-se um arrefecimento nos níveis altos, e a entrada de um lobo de forçamento dinâmico pela região sul.
Um mid/upper jet de componente sul também estará presente, com uns 25-55kt aos 500-300hpa.

Nos níveis médios, uma EML saariana afecta o sul, com gradientes de mais de 8ºC/Km aos 800-600hpa..

Á superficie, em resposta ao forçamento dinamico, uma região de baixa pressão deverá evoluir sobre a Peninsula, com rotação do fluxo para componente sul.
Um low level jet de SE deverá organizar-se entre Gibraltar e o Alentejo durante a manhã e tarde, com transporte de ar húmido e quente, que sofrerá inestabilização acentuada durante a tarde devido á forte EML/Capping layer.
Também durante a tarde, uma frente de brisa proveniente do litoral oeste deverá transportar humidade e acentuar a convergência no interior.
Valores de SBCAPE entre 1500 e 2500J/Kg deverão surgir em especial no Sul, onde a disponibilidade de humidade é maior e os gradientes térmicos verticais são mais acentuados.

Sendo assim espero dois modos de iniciação convectiva.
Primeiro, actividade de base elevada deverá surgir a partir da EML dados os fortes gradientes térmicos de de humidade nos niveis médios e altos.
Posteriormente, a partir do meio da tarde, a instabilidade de base na superficie deverá romper a EML, surgindo células de base baixa, capazes de aproveitar melhor as condições dinâmicas.

A actividade com base á superficie é mais provável no interior sul, embora os modelos sugiram que esta será bastante pontual e não a uma escala generalizada.

As células que surgirem, especialmente as que consigam estabelecer raiz nos níveis baixos, beneficiarão de boas condições de divergência em altura, shear unidireccional fraco a moderado, até 40kts aos 8km e 15m/s aos 6km, e de um ambiente de forte turbulência vertical, com perfis termodinâmicos em V invertido.

Neste contexto, sistemas multicelulares e segmentos/clusters com estrutura lineares  deverão ser o modo convectivo preferencial, com risco de granizo severo, rajadas severas ( down/microbursts) e precipitação pontualmente excessiva.


----------



## stormy (17 Jul 2015 às 03:41)

*::::::::UPDATE:::::::::
*
As ultimas saídas dos modelos para o dia de amanhã organizaram o padrão sinóptico de um modo mais favorável, as condições termodinâmicas melhoraram ligeiramente quer no que toca aos gradientes verticais quer no que toca á disponibilidade de humidade mediterrânea, com o LLJ de SE a injectar ar com dewpoint até 23ºC pelo Algarve...resultando em valores de SB/MUCAPE até 3000J/Kg e hail parameters muito elevados.

Valores de shear até 40kts aos 8km com perfis ligeiramente mais rotacionais junto da convergencia da frente de brisa deverão permitir a organização de multicelulas e segmentos lineares.

A resposta no que toca á simulação de precipitação aumentou, pelo que o grau de confiança na ocorrência de convecção a uma escala temporal e espacial maiores aumentou...surge a possibilidade de iniciação mais extensa junto da frente de brisa e da serra Algarvia, que depois se aglomeraria num sistema organizado com movimento para NE.

No seguimento desta evolução, coloco um nível laranja para partes do interior sul, em especial por granizo severo ou muito severo e rajadas severas associadas a downbursts.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jul 2015 às 09:31)

*Valid: Fri 17 Jul 2015 06:00 to Sat 18 Jul 2015 06:00 UTC*


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jul 2015 às 09:53)

*IPMA - REGIÃO SUL*
"Períodos de céu muito nublado, com possibilidade de ocorrência
de aguaceiros, em especial durante a tarde e no interior.
*Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada, em especial
no interior e a partir do final da manhã.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante norte,
soprando moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de noroeste no litoral oeste e
nas terras altas da região Sul, em especial durante a tarde."

Cape e Li previsto para hoje ( GFS run0h )


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jul 2015 às 18:34)

Segunda-feira regressa a instabilidade convectiva às regiões do interior norte e centro, sendo praticamente nula a sul do Tejo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jul 2015 às 02:40)

IPMA já prevê chuva fraca para Lisboa na segunda de manhã, lá se vai o dia de praia! Fora disso as temperaturas de Verão mantêm-se em todo o país, até diria que finalmente chegámos a um equilíbrio.


----------



## stormy (19 Jul 2015 às 13:44)

*Boas

Para amanhã são possíveis alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas, pontualmente fortes na região nordeste.

Analise/Discussão*

Em altura o núcleo da dorsal coloca-se entre Marrocos e o Algarve, na periferia norte, uma série de ténues perturbações correm na circulação de SW em altura..estas perturbações trazem consigo áreas de forçamento dinâmico.

Nos níveis médios, uma massa de ar saariana afecta em especial o interior, com gradientes verticais de 7 a 8ºC/Km logo acima desta (2-5km), este ar quente e seco servirá de Cap a uma massa de ar superficial de origem tropical marítima que retorna na circulação do AA.

Durante o dia, aquecimento forte da camada á superficie é esperado, resultando em valores de SB/MUCAPE em torno a 1000J/Kg.

A presença das ténues perturbações em altura, em conjunto com a entrada da frente de brisa durante a tarde, deverá criar condições para a génese convectiva, em especial em áreas de convergência reforçada pela topografia.

As células que surgirem serão condicionadas pela presença de shear em geral fraco ( 20kts aos 8km) dado o escoamento pouco intenso nos níveis altos..no entanto, os valores de agua precipitavel são elevados e a presença de fortes gradientes nos níveis médios com perfis termodinâmicos em V invertido colocam algum risco de granizo e microbursts.
O movimento lento das células também coloca algum risco de precipitação excessiva.

Por estes motivos coloco um nível amarelo.

Durante a noite, alguma actividade fraca poderá manter-se, esta actividade será alimentada por um regime de advecção de ar quente acima da camada superficial com reforço da EML saariana.


----------



## stormy (20 Jul 2015 às 16:31)

*Boas tardes.

Para o dia de amanhã são possíveis alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas, pontualmente fortes no interior NE.

Análise/Discussão*

Em altura uma short wave deverá avançar pelo território continental, com um lobo de forçamento dinâmico associado.
Um mid/upper jet deverá afectar em especial a região centro e sul, com fluxo menos intenso na região norte.
Espera-se também um arrefecimento de até 2-3ºC na temperatura acima dos 600hpa.

Nos niveis médios uma EML saariana continua a avançar para norte, afectando em especial o Algarve e o interior, com gradientes térmicos fortes entre os 2 e os 5km ( até 8.5ºC/Km).

Á superficie uma frente fria avança de NW, com uma área principal de convergência pré frontal a afecta o norte e centro...ar tropical marítimo com dewpoints entre 15 e 22ºC deverá avançar pelo território, sofrendo forte aquecimento durante a tarde.
Valores de SB/MUCAPE até 1500-2000J/Kg deverão aparecer em especial durante o meio da tarde.

Esperam-se dois modos convectivos principais.
Durante a madrugada e depois a partir da noite, convecção de base alta deverá surgir a partir da EML...esta convecção será dispersa e em geral não severa.
Durante as horas centrais do dia, a acumulação de energia á sfc deverá romper a EML levando á génese de convecção de base baixa, esta actividade é mais provável *no interior norte*, onde a topografia, a convergência pré frontal e a influencia da short wave em altura garantem melhores condições para a iniciação.

As células que surgirem não deverão beneficiar de shear significativo dado o escoamento fraco em altura..no entanto o amplo forçamento dinâmico deverá manter algumas células de ciclo de vida mais longo...com o passar do tempo a actividade deverá aglomerar-se em clusters.
Dados of fortes gradientes térmicos e de humidade nos níveis médios, e os perfis em V invertido, são possíveis microbursts e rajadas fortes..o movimento lento das células e a disponibilidade de humidade deverão colocar também um risco de precipitação excessiva...por estes motivos coloco um nível amarelo.

*Na região sul*, a maior espessura da EML deverá dificultar a iniciação de base á sfc, no entanto, a surgirem células de base baixa estas serão mais prováveis junto á convergência da brisa de SW ao longo da serra Algarvia e Vale do Guadiana.
As células, caso sujam, beneficiarão de melhores condições dinâmicas dado o shear mais forte ( DLS 30-40kt) causado pelo intenso fluxo acima dos 700hpa..neste contexto, organização em multicélulas com risco de granizo severo, precipitação excessiva e rajadas severas poderá suceder.
Apesar disto, o risco é demasiado pontual para garantir um nível amarelo.


----------



## MSantos (20 Jul 2015 às 17:50)

Aqui para o meu _Pueblo_ a AEMET prevê um dia com alguma animação, principalmente à tarde :


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2015 às 16:18)

Às 6h o GFS previa para hoje precipitação apenas na fronteira do distrito da Guarda e no Barroso:


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Jul 2015 às 16:38)

Gostava de saber porque é que a minha mensagem de domingo foi apagada, não ofendi ninguem, apenas dei uma opinião da previsão do estado do tempo, acho que este tópico serve para tal efeito, é por estas e por outras que cada vez escrevo menos neste forum.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jul 2015 às 16:43)

Davidmpb disse:


> Gostava de saber porque é que a minha mensagem de domingo foi apagada, não ofendi ninguem, apenas dei uma opinião da previsão do estado do tempo, acho que este tópico serve para tal efeito, é por estas e por outras que cada vez escrevo menos neste forum.


O mesmo se passou comigo. Eu não disse nada de mais que pudesse ofender alguém...


----------



## Vince (21 Jul 2015 às 16:51)

Um utilizador fez uma previsão que não fazia sentido, seguiu-se uma longa discussão a corrigir, parte das mensagens não foram apagadas, estão aqui:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/interpretacao-de-cartas-dos-modelos.1503/#post-498987


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jul 2015 às 17:55)

stormy disse:


> *Boas tardes. Para o dia de amanhã são possíveis alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas, pontualmente fortes no interior NE.
> (...)Na região sul*, as células, caso sujam, beneficiarão de melhores condições dinâmicas dado o shear mais forte ( DLS 30-40kt) causado pelo intenso fluxo acima dos 700hpa..neste contexto, organização em multicélulas com risco de *granizo severo, precipitação excessiva e rajadas severas* poderá suceder.



*Stormy*, por favor podes indicar o local (site) onde deduziste a possibilidade de ocorrer granizo severo, precipitação excessiva e rajadas severas para o sul do continente? Preciso entender melhor como chegas a essas previsões; do confronto de ideias talvez consigamos em conjunto acertar melhor as previsões a curto prazo (previsões com um prazo de um dia).


----------



## Vince (21 Jul 2015 às 18:14)

Há algum risco de granizo
http://www.estofex.org/modelmaps/maps/201507/2015072112/6_lghail.png
Embora não ande a ser fácil dispararem células em PT, a probabilidade é baixa, de qualquer forma o risco está lá.
http://www.estofex.org/modelmaps/maps/201507/2015072112/9_precip.png


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jul 2015 às 18:59)

Vince disse:


> Há algum risco de granizo
> http://www.estofex.org/modelmaps/maps/201507/2015072112/6_lghail.png
> Embora não ande a ser fácil dispararem células em PT, a probabilidade é baixa, de qualquer forma o risco está lá.
> http://www.estofex.org/modelmaps/maps/201507/2015072112/9_precip.png



Mas tem de se atender às probabilidades de tal vir a acontecer; se observarmos a humidade relativa aos 700 hPa, logo se constata que nem existem condições para a formação de nebulosidade nas regiões do sul, quanto mais para a ocorrência de precipitação. As previsões terão de ter em conta sempre a conjugação dos vários factores interligados entre si, e não a sua análise de forma isolada.


----------



## MSantos (21 Jul 2015 às 21:07)

MSantos disse:


> Aqui para o meu _Pueblo_ a AEMET prevê um dia com alguma animação, principalmente à tarde :



E o AEMET acertou! 

Para os próximos dias não está prevista instabilidade, mas pelo menos a vaga de calor que assola o Interior de Espanha vai ter uma merecida pausa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jul 2015 às 22:19)

Gerofil disse:


> Mas tem de se atender às probabilidades de tal vir a acontecer; se observarmos a humidade relativa aos 700 hPa, logo se constata que nem existem condições para a formação de nebulosidade nas regiões do sul, quanto mais para a ocorrência de precipitação. As previsões terão de ter em conta sempre a conjugação dos vários factores interligados entre si, e não a sua análise de forma isolada.



Quem é que vai acreditar numa previsão do Stormy como aquela que ele fez ontem para a região sul. Existe probabilidade para cair granizo quando o céu está mais limpo que o Oceano Atlântico, só se passar algum avião e derramar toneladas de cubos de gelo, talvez cheguem a terra como granizo. Há que ser criterioso nas análises de previsão do tempo que fazemos, agora inventar chuva, granizo quando o que está é calor e céu limpo. 

O calor vai continuar, as noites tropicais também vão continuar no algarve, quanto a precipitação nem vê-la até pelo menos, 6 de Agosto.


----------



## stormy (21 Jul 2015 às 22:50)

Na região sul, hoje tinha um nível cinzento, que significa possibilidade de aguaceiros ou trovoadas, a ideia era que poderiam surgir nuvens convectivas a partir da EML  ( camada instável nos níveis médios).
Referi que caso alguma coisa surgisse desde a superficie, as condições seriam propicias a fenómenos severos, mas referi também que havia desde logo pouca crença nesse cenário, dai o nível cinzento.

Na verificação, podemos concluir que não surgiu nem sequer convecção alta..
Mesmo na região norte, as trovoadas foram fracas, só na meseta Espanhola é que tivemos mais acção.

Acontece...vai-se aprendendo com estes erros.

Da outra vez por exemplo rebentou imensa convecção a partir da EML que distorceu e muito o evoluir da situação face ao previsto...refiro-me ao dia 17... nem sempre estas coisas são branco no preto.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jul 2015 às 23:37)

stormy disse:


> Acontece...vai-se aprendendo com estes erros.





Exactamente. Talvez como sugestão passares apenas a descrever previsões onde a probabilidade dos fenómenos acontecerem fiquem acima de um determinado patamar; caso contrário amanhã ou no dia seguinte volta-se a repetir o mesmo erro e por aí adiante. E já agora, quando existirem condições para a ocorrência de trovoadas e queda de granizo, na maior parte das vezes não significa que ocorra excesso de precipitação ou granizo severo.


----------



## Norther (22 Jul 2015 às 00:35)

Os próximos dias vão ser um pouco mais frescos, pelo que o GFS descreve.
Anticiclone mais a SO e uma depressão a formar-se a No da Península Ibérica a "injectar" ar mais fresco marítimo.   












noites mais fresquinhas :-)


----------



## LRamos (22 Jul 2015 às 12:18)

Gerofil disse:


> Exactamente. Talvez como sugestão passares apenas a descrever previsões onde a probabilidade dos fenómenos acontecerem fiquem acima de um determinado patamar; caso contrário amanhã ou no dia seguinte volta-se a repetir o mesmo erro e por aí adiante. E já agora, quando existirem condições para a ocorrência de trovoadas e queda de granizo, na maior parte das vezes não significa que ocorra excesso de precipitação ou granizo severo.


 
Subscrevo a sugestão endereçada, para diferenciação entre grau de confiança e intensidade de fenómenos convectivos.
Para previsões de sistemas convectivos, com um intervalo de confiança conservador, já temos o IPMA. Mas, até mesmo essas previsões, são fortemente criticadas quando ocorrem fenómenos atmosféricos, não «previstos». Porque certamente caíram fora de um predefinido e rígido intervalo de confiança.
Creio, tratar-se de uma mais-valia imensa, para o fórum e os seus utilizadores/visitantes, contar com análises detalhadas e previsões de fenómenos convectivos. Previsões, cuja incerteza é incontornavelmente alta, pela natureza complexa e insuficientemente conhecida destes sistemas. Previsões, que neste caso, explicitamente “(…)_são mero resultado da interpretação de modelos e não constituem nenhum tipo de aviso oficial_”. Mas que avisam os concidadãos da possibilidade da sua ocorrência. Poder-se-á discutir e evocar a dicotomia de pecar por excesso ou por defeito na informação prestada. Mas tratando-se de informação válida, pois é justificada, referenciada, circunstanciada, ressalvada pela incerteza de graus de confiança, e até aberta à discussão por pares. Creio não haver dúvidas da sua utilidade e legitimidade.


----------



## Orion (23 Jul 2015 às 14:02)

As imagens do Eumetsat agora estão em mapa dinâmico e com um espaçamento de 15 minutos (compósitos RGB).

Infelizmente a funcionalidade *EVIEW* ainda não foi adicionada na região dos Açores. Venho por este meio pedir para que se faça _lobby _:



> The purpose of this survey is to gather feedback on the features and the applications you, as a user, wish to see with this new service. The survey is anonymous. We only request information on user affiliation (organisation type) and country information. You have the option to provide your name and email address, if you wish to do so. If you do so, we may contact you to follow up on the comments you make.



https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/EUMETView


----------



## david 6 (23 Jul 2015 às 18:19)

amanhã uns chuviscos para norte e centro (especialmente no litoral) sempre vai dar para refrescar um pouco, mesmo nas zonas que não há essa % de chuviscos, o dia sempre vai ser um pouco mais fresco que os anteriores, finalmente!






mas infelizmente, sábado volta ao mesmo...


----------



## david 6 (26 Jul 2015 às 13:54)

nem sabia onde meter isto, se aqui nas discussões ou nas de sonho, para a sexta desta semana a previsão é esta, vamos ver como corre as próximas saidas


----------



## PedroAfonso (26 Jul 2015 às 14:27)

É uma saída um tanto ou quanto fora do contexto mas que se concretizar mesmo será uma dádiva. 17,2 mm e cape a rondar os 800 para estes lados não se vê todos os dias no verão.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Jul 2015 às 15:25)

Era muito bom, mas não sei não, reparem que o gfs ontem não dava chuva nenhuma e hoje nestas saídas mete aguaceiros e trovoadas. vamos ver, mas isto ainda deve dar muitas voltas


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Jul 2015 às 16:46)

Era realmente muito bom!! Meteograma para Santarém:


----------



## StormRic (26 Jul 2015 às 17:24)

david 6 disse:


> nem sabia onde meter isto, se aqui nas discussões ou nas de sonho, para a sexta desta semana a previsão é esta, vamos ver como corre as próximas saidas



Julho pode ter destas surpresas, raras, mas a posição do anticiclone nas últimas semanas, sempre bastante a sul, fazia esperar que a crista anticiclónica começasse a fraquejar assim que a expansão da massa de ar sahariana para a  península diminuísse. No entanto a run das 12h já começou a tirar força a esta perturbação.


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Jul 2015 às 18:12)

Ui umas trovoadinhas vinham mesmo a calhar, visto que está cá um tio meu imigrante que também é meteolouco. 


Aguardemos.


----------



## david 6 (26 Jul 2015 às 18:23)

esta saida continua a dar do mesmo


----------



## StormRic (26 Jul 2015 às 18:27)

david 6 disse:


> esta saida continua a dar do mesmo



Está a começar a tornar-se interessante realmente, mesmo assim ainda vou esperar pelas previsões a menos de 96h para ficar empolgado 











Este evento, se ocorrer, parece marcar o salto, finalmente, das altas pressões para latitudes mais a norte.


----------



## MSantos (26 Jul 2015 às 19:17)

david 6 disse:


> esta saida continua a dar do mesmo



Ainda faltam uns dias, mais vale não criar muitas expectativas, mas para já há uma tendência!


----------



## Vince (26 Jul 2015 às 19:43)

Perspectiva dum cavado que poderá trazer alguma instabilidade, há algum consenso nos modelos. Inteiramente de acordo.

Comparativo GFS/ECM a 120 horas:







Ensemble GFS a 120h:






Agora entusiasmos com isto a tantas horas não vale muito a pena, até de véspera há muita lotaria!

E olhar já para a precipitação num meteograma de um local específico por exemplo, num regime de instabilidade e trovoadas destes, isso é tipo olhar para um "modelo futebolístico" que prevê o nº de faltas que vão ocorrer na 2ª parte do jogo do Benfica na última jornada da próxima época.
Apenas uma analogia já muitas vezes repetida para explicar que não vale mesmo a pena olhar para esse tipo de pormenores nesta altura do "campeonato",.
Olhemos para as tendências sinópticas gerais entre diferentes modelos, para os ensembles, etc. Depois já mais na véspera é que se olha para os pormenores, a precipitação, cape, humidade, regiões .


----------



## james (26 Jul 2015 às 21:07)

O " ECM  " começa também a antecipar uma mudança do tempo para o mês de agosto , com a temperatura abaixo do normal para todo o território , segundo previsão mensal do " IPMA" .  Talvez exista uma tendencia para a descida em latitude do AA, já que ele tem estado numa posição tipica de verão desde maio ( esta possível descida de latitude do AA poderá em teoria permitir a passagem de superficies frontais de alguma atividade em especial no Norte ; mas são apenas suposições para já , mas pessoalmente começo a notar um padrão semelhante a 2004 ) .


----------



## james (26 Jul 2015 às 21:12)

Apenas para dizer , para efeitos de comparação , que em 2004 , apos os meses de junho e julho também extremamente secos , seguiu - se um mês de agosto muito chuvoso e mais frio que o normal , em especial no Norte .

Nesse ano , passei ferias em Lamas  de Mouro , em agosto e , dos 8 dias que la estive , choveu em 7 dias e com temperaturas minimas de 3 / 4 graus alguns dias .


----------



## manelmeteo (27 Jul 2015 às 10:03)

os modelos cortaram muito na precipitação e a vir instabilidade parece que vai ser mais a norte.
Vamos aguardar pelas próximas saídas, mas começo a desconfiar que isto não passou de um "sonho"


----------



## Goku (27 Jul 2015 às 14:52)

Parece que o IPMA está a carregar bastante no calor para o próximo fim de semana.


----------



## david 6 (27 Jul 2015 às 20:06)

e nesta saida lá se foi a precipitação..., enfim... vamos ver como corre mas é melhor não começar a ter esperança senão depois desiludo me


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Jul 2015 às 00:00)

david 6 disse:


> e nesta saida lá se foi a precipitação..., enfim... vamos ver como corre mas é melhor não começar a ter esperança senão depois desiludo me


Sim, ainda tinha esperança que chovesse no Centro do país onde estou agora, mas a chuva foi-se toda mais para Norte e parece que não vai ser um corte de calor tão abrupto como esperava...


----------



## StormRic (28 Jul 2015 às 02:21)

Situação das anomalias da temperatura superficial oceânica na última semana:






Repare-se não só nos +3ºC na área entre os Açores, Madeira e o continente, amenizada pela nortada mesmo junto à costa ocidental da península, mas também na anomalia ao largo do sotavento algarvio, como consequência directa da anomalia espectacular no Mediterrâneo junto a Gibraltar.

Se as anomalias persistirem ao longo do verão até ao fim, pode haver situações de convecção muito interessantes, semelhantes às do ano passado.


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Jul 2015 às 08:50)

StormRic disse:


> Situação das anomalias da temperatura superficial oceânica na última semana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esperemos que assim seja, pois a larga maioria do país suspira por alguns cm3 de chuva por m2  Esperemos que o início do outono seja tão generoso como no ano passado.


----------



## StormRic (28 Jul 2015 às 18:11)

Dias Miguel disse:


> alguns cm3 de chuva por m2



Uma precipitação fraca, da ordem de 1mm de altura de água sobre a superfície equivale a um litro por metro quadrado, ou seja 1000 cm3 por m2 (1cm3 = 1 mililitro). Esperar só "alguns cm3" é mesmo esperar muito pouco, nada praticamente, nem registável, só humedecia sem sequer molhar. Abaixo de 100cm3 por m2, ou seja 0,1mm de altura de água, não é registado pelos pluviómetros. 

Nesta altura, tudo o que seja menos de um balde de 10 litros por metro quadrado (10mm), de nada serve, pois a evapotranspiração leva quase toda essa quantidade diariamente.

Exemplo de valores diários da evapotranspiração potencial:


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Jul 2015 às 20:21)

StormRic disse:


> Uma precipitação fraca, da ordem de 1mm de altura de água sobre a superfície equivale a um litro por metro quadrado, ou seja 1000 cm3 por m2 (1cm3 = 1 mililitro). Esperar só "alguns cm3" é mesmo esperar muito pouco, nada praticamente, nem registável, só humedecia sem sequer molhar. Abaixo de 100cm3 por m2, ou seja 0,1mm de altura de água, não é registado pelos pluviómetros.
> 
> Nesta altura, tudo o que seja menos de um balde de 10 litros por metro quadrado (10mm), de nada serve, pois a evapotranspiração leva quase toda essa quantidade diariamente.
> 
> Exemplo de valores diários da evapotranspiração potencial:


Vou acabar Julho com 0 mm. Já vi noticias e reportagens sobre a seca em Portugal e disseram que "estavam preparados para o pior cenário". Ainda temos muita água nas albufeiras mas no solo... já se vê fissuras.


----------



## james (28 Jul 2015 às 20:23)

[QJá eTE="guisilva5000, post: 500117, member: 6671"]Vou acabar Julho com 0 mm. Já vi noticias e reportagens sobre a seca em Portugal e disseram que "estavam preparados para o pior cenário". Ainda temos muita água nas albufeiras mas no solo... já se vê fissuras.[/QUOTE]


Ja e meio ano com precipitação abaixo da media .


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Jul 2015 às 21:44)

StormRic disse:


> Uma precipitação fraca, da ordem de 1mm de altura de água sobre a superfície equivale a um litro por metro quadrado, ou seja 1000 cm3 por m2 (1cm3 = 1 mililitro). Esperar só "alguns cm3" é mesmo esperar muito pouco, nada praticamente, nem registável, só humedecia sem sequer molhar. Abaixo de 100cm3 por m2, ou seja 0,1mm de altura de água, não é registado pelos pluviómetros.
> 
> Nesta altura, tudo o que seja menos de um balde de 10 litros por metro quadrado (10mm), de nada serve, pois a evapotranspiração leva quase toda essa quantidade diariamente.
> 
> Exemplo de valores diários da evapotranspiração potencial:



Ups já lá vão os anos em que medidas eram o meu forte...  StormRic, obrigado pela explicação. Diz-me, alguns cm3 por cm2 já davam mais resultado??? 
Quando ao mapa da evapotranspiração, o meu querido Alentejo tem-se fartado de transpirar, pois desde maio que temos estas temperaturas (na minha opinião) exageradas...


----------



## JTavares (29 Jul 2015 às 01:39)

De volta a previsao de chuva para 6ª feira.


----------



## meko60 (29 Jul 2015 às 14:46)

JTavares disse:


> De volta a previsao de chuva para 6ª feira.



Boas. Onde viste essa previsão? O IPMA prevê um sol radioso.


----------



## Snifa (29 Jul 2015 às 15:21)

meko60 disse:


> Boas. Onde viste essa previsão? O IPMA prevê um sol radioso.



Existe previsão de chuva para amanhã e Sexta feira por parte do IPMA :

Previsão para 5ª feira, 30.julho.2015

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

*REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:*
Períodos de céu muito nublado, apresentando-se em geral muito
nublado no litoral até final da manhã com ocorrência de *períodos
de chuva fraca ou chuvisco.
Aguaceiros no interior da região Norte a partir do final da tarde.*
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se em geral fraco
(inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste durante a tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais do litoral.

*REGIÃO SUL:*
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando períodos de muito nublado
no litoral oeste.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) predominando de noroeste,
soprando moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) nas terras altas até ao
início da manhã.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais do litoral oeste.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Períodos de céu muito nublado, apresentando-se em geral muito
nublado até final da manhã com ocorrência de *períodos
de chuva fraca ou chuvisco.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

Previsão para 6ª feira, 31.julho.2015

Céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade, tornando-se pouco nublado
a partir do final da tarde.
*Aguaceiros até ao final da tarde, em especial nas regiões do
interior Norte e Centro, onde há condições favoráveis à ocorrência
de trovoada.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
tornando-se moderado (20 a 35 km/h) no litoral e nas terras altas
a partir da tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais do litoral oeste.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

_Atualizado a 29 de julho de 2015 às 10:18 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/_

Aliás hoje já choveu aqui no  Litoral Norte


----------



## james (29 Jul 2015 às 15:57)

Boa tarde ,

Olhando aos modelos , parece que ha uma divergência nos modelos para a precipitação modelada para amanha e sexta no Norte . Enquanto que o ECM carrega mais na precipitação no interior , o GFS carrega mais no litoral .

Mas numa coisa os modelos parece que estão de acordo , o padrão deste mês transita impávido e sereno para agosto com nortada quanto baste e sem recordes de temperaturas.


----------



## Vince (29 Jul 2015 às 16:05)

Sim, há diferenças, o ECMWF do IPMA parece menos interessante, o GFS tem mais instabilidade.
Por exemplo este WRF da Meteociel tem instabilidade a começar a meados da tarde de amanhã, prolongando-se pela noite toda e retomando na 6ªfeira à tarde.
As regiões mais beneficiadas já se sabe que há lotaria, mas no geral está melhor para a metade norte do país.

Animação WRF, para a tarde de amanhã até à meia noite de 6ªfeira.







E volto a repetir, há outros modelos para já menos interessantes.

Este produto da AEMET apenas tem trovoadas amanhã no nordeste do país


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Jul 2015 às 16:13)

Parece que vai haver instabilidade, mas não é para todos, no sul não deverá haver nada de significativo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Jul 2015 às 22:13)

O GFS prevê chuva para amanhã e sexta principalmente no Norte, mas sexta deve chuviscar um pouco por todo o lado.


----------



## StormRic (30 Jul 2015 às 07:56)

*Previsão do Stormy, feita ontem, para hoje:*

Boas tardes.

Para amanhã são possíveis aguaceiros e trovoadas, pontualmente fortes em especial no norte e centro.

Análise/Discussão
Em altura um cavado aproxima-se de PT continental, com um mid/upper jet a entrar sobre o território com valores de vento aos 500-300hpa entre 90 e 130km.h.
Uma região de forçamento dinâmico deverá afectar todo o território a partir do meio do dia e até á madrugada de 6a.
Arrefecimento significativo dos níveis médios e altos deverá proceder-se durante o período.

Nos níveis baixos, em resposta ás condições dinâmicas, uma área de baixa pressão deverá organizar-se ao longo de uma margem frontal estacionada no norte da Península.
Com o passar do tempo, a porção da frente situada entre a Galiza e a meseta norte deverá tomar um comportamento de frente quente, enquanto que a porção que se estende para o Atlântico deverá assumir um carácter de frente fria, avançando para sul e sudeste em direcção ao litoral oeste.
Um triple point/área de convergência máxima deverá assim surgir no litoral noroeste, avançando para o interior norte e centro durante a tarde e noite.
Junto do triple point e frente quente haverá convergência de fluxo de sul com o WRF a modelar um low level jet aos 950-850hpa de componente sul, com advecção de ar tropical marítimo.

Durante a tarde, o aquecimento diurno e o arrefecimento em altura bastam para garantir valores de SBCAPE até 1200J/Kg, que só não serão mais altos porque a capping layer saariana deverá ser varrida rapidamente logo desde a manhã.
Espera-se assim iniciação convectiva generalizada em especial no norte e centro, num ambiente caracterizado por gradientes térmicos e de humidade não muito robustos, mas shear moderado, com até 45kts aos 8km em especial junto da frente quente e areas de maior convergência.
Dados os perfis unidireccionais, espera-se organização convectiva em segmentos multicelulares.
Valores elevados de agua precipitavel e os perfis termodinâmicos em V invertido nos níveis médios e baixos garantem um risco de precipitação excessiva, granizo e microbursts.

Para a noite e madrugada de 6a, a advecção de humidade e ar frio em altura garantem MUCAPE no topo da camada limite, até cerca de 500-1000J/Kg, o que em conjunto com as condições dinâmicas adequadas deverá garantir a génese de multicelulas de base alta que eventualmente se poderão fundir em vários clusters...esta actividade deverá ser suficientemente intensa para produzir precipitação pontualmente excessiva e algum granizo pequeno.

Existem algumas duvidas quanto á escala da areas com disponibilidade de CAPE superior a 1000J/Kg, pelo que apenas coloco um nível amarelo.







*Previsões*
As previsões que coloco são mero resultado da interpretação de modelos e não constituem nenhum tipo de aviso oficial.
Os níveis de cores descrevem o grau de confiança em que ocorrerá uma situação convectiva severa numa dada área, e não necessariamente aos efeitos locais desse evento severo.

Cinzento-*Aguaceiros/Trovoadas sem risco de tempo severo.*
Amarelo- *Risco baixo, células pontualmente fortes ou severas.*
Laranja-* Risco moderado, fenómenos severos por vezes concentrados*.
Vermelho- *Risco alto, fenómenos severos concentrados e persistentes.*

*Convecção severa é* aquela que pode gerar perigo ou danos em situações de:
- Vento forte/tornado/tromba ( + 80km.h).
- Precipitação excessiva ( + 15mm/h).
- Granizo/saraiva ( + 5mm de diâmetro).


----------



## Snifa (30 Jul 2015 às 09:43)

Avisos do IPMA:


 **Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera - Avisos Continente**

 **Bragança**

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
*Aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada*

Válido entre *2015-07-30 18:00:00* e *2015-07-31 08:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

**Viseu**

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
*Aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada*

Válido entre *2015-07-30 18:00:00* e *2015-07-31 08:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

**Porto**

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
*Aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada*

Válido entre *2015-07-30 18:00:00* e *2015-07-31 08:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

**Guarda**

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
*Aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada*

Válido entre *2015-07-30 18:00:00* e *2015-07-31 08:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

**Vila Real**

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
*Aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada*

Válido entre *2015-07-30 18:00:00* e *2015-07-31 08:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

**Viana do Castelo**

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
*Aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada*

Válido entre *2015-07-30 18:00:00* e *2015-07-31 08:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

**Braga**

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
*Aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada*

Válido entre *2015-07-30 18:00:00* e *2015-07-31 08:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

 Este email não dispensa a consulta da informação publicada no
sítio de internet do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.

 Mais informação sobre os avisos no portal do Instituto Português
do Mar e da Atmosfera <http://www.ipma.pt/pt/html_sam.jsp>


----------



## Vince (30 Jul 2015 às 11:32)

Um apanhado de alguns modelos/dados:

*ALADIN/IPMA*
Entre as 12z de hoje e 6z de amanhã, nada de muito especial






*WRF/Meteociel*
Entre as 12z de hoje e 20z de amanhã,
Alguma convecção moderada durante a tarde/noite de hoje, e um pouco mais forte durante a madrugada no nordeste, depois mais alguma convecção moderada na tarde de amanhã







*AROME/IPMA*
Dia de hoje desinteressante, mas a aparecerem depois células mais intensas durante a madrugada






*

Estofex para hoje, *
Nada de muito especial a assinalar para além da possibilidade de trovoadas não severas, numa faixa reduzida a norte, nem comentam na descritiva a situação sinóptica daqui






*
HARMONIE/AEMET/Descargas*
Para o dia de hoje não tem actividade eléctrica, depois da meia noite/amanhã parece animar







Resumindo e concluindo depois de olhar para tudo isto, possibilidade de instabilidade moderada, já confinada apenas ao terço norte do país, ou até menos, mais marcada no nordeste, e com a madrugada a poder ser mais interessante, com alguns episódios mais intensos.


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Jul 2015 às 07:05)

Previsão ESTOFEX para hoje


----------

